# X-lite ou Voipbuster



## ANGLES (6 Mai 2008)

bonjour,
je ne sais pas si je suis sur le bon forum, mais je n'en n'ai pas trouvé d'autre sur la téléphonie...
J'ai X-lite pour téléphoner sur internet;
est-ce que ça marche sur Mac?
comment on procède concrètement pour l'installation? Faut-il un provider? comment s'abonne-t-on et comment paye-t-on les crédits?
Merci de vos réponses.

Ton problème se traite dans "Internet et réseau", ça n'est pas simplement de la "téléphonie" (pour laquelle il n'y a pas de fil sur notre forum), mais de la "téléphonie par internet (VOIP), donc le forum qui s'occupe des problèmes "Internet" !


----------



## ANGLES (7 Mai 2008)

SVP, chers forumeurs : personne pour m'aider??


----------



## moonwalk9r (7 Mai 2008)

Je ne connais pas xlite, mais j'utilisai voipbuster dans le temps, les appels en france et d'autres dest sont gratuit si tu as du crédit sur ton compte (pour les portables ou les dest payants), il faut juste approvisionner ton compte par les different moyens de paiment proposés.


----------



## ANGLES (7 Mai 2008)

le problème c'est que je ne trouve pas une version MAC de VoipBuster !!
Merci de votre aide.
appel aux éventuels utilisateurs de VoipBuster sur MAC


----------



## ANGLES (11 Mai 2008)

Qui peut m'aider?
Il y a bien des personnes qui téléphonent à l'étranger par internet!!
Merci


----------



## Al_Copett (11 Mai 2008)

Voici une discussion sur le sujet :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=204774


----------



## goethe (5 Octobre 2008)

Free propose la téléphonie par le protocole SIP.
Tu installes le logiciel sur le Mac que tu veux et tes communications passent par ton compte.
Ton correspondant, s'il a l'affichage du numéro sur son téléphone, voit d'ailleurs celui de ta ligne.
Les conditions tarifaires sont donc les mêmes que si tu appelais à partir de ton téléphone à la maison.
Pour ma part, j'utilise en ce moment: symPhonie

http://braun.daniel.free.fr/symphonie/index.html

Je peux passer et recevoir des appels de mon MacBook.

P.S: bien sûr, il faut préserver ta bande passante lors d'appels ( = ne pas l'utiliser pour du p2p )


----------



## ANGLES (7 Octobre 2008)

très bien tout ça : sauf si tu es dans les DOM TOM....
c'est mon cas : alors free on oublie, ou peut-être freedom (pour les connaisseurs)
merci quand même


----------

